# Can "LaVeyan Satanism" be used to fight back against censorship, SJWs and the establishment?



## Kiwitto (Sep 25, 2018)

LaVey was an IRL shit-poster who thrived on mischief and trolling the Catholic church.
LaVey's Satanic doctrine is all about freedom of speech and diversity of ideals. It promotes intellectual discussion and encourages study and the search for facts. It's anti herd mentality and pro Darwinism and Capitalism. 
The "Satanism" in "LaVey's Satanism"  is just a word, this religion is actually anti-religion.
It's a group of classic liberal atheists who happen to like playing dress up from time to time.
All the occult stuff and magical content is just for show, they don't actually believe any of that is real.

LaVey's beliefs are as follow:
(Taken straight out of Wikipedia)

_Ignore anything with "Satan" or "Satanic". It's all there just for shock value so theists could get offended at it. LaVeyans are larpers, they don't actually believe in the Devil , Cthulhu or any kind of godlike entity. 

The Nine Satanic Statements

Satan represents indulgence instead of abstinence.
Satan represents vital existence instead of spiritual pipe dreams.
Satan represents undefiled wisdom instead of hypocritical self-deceit.
Satan represents kindness to those who deserve it, instead of love wasted on ingrates.
Satan represents vengeance instead of turning the other cheek.
Satan represents responsibility to the responsible instead of concern for psychic vampires.
Satan represents man as just another animal who, because of his "divine spiritual and intellectual development", has become the most vicious animal of all.
Satan represents all of the so-called sins, as they all lead to physical, mental, or emotional gratification.
Satan has been the best friend the Church has ever had, as he has kept it in business all these years.
*The Eleven Satanic Rules of the Earth*

Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.
Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.
If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.
Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
Do not take that which does not belong to you unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.
Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.
Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.
Do not harm little children.
Do not kill non-human animals unless you are attacked or for your food.
When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask them to stop. If they do not stop, destroy them.
*The Nine Satanic Sins*

Stupidity
The top of the list for Satanic Sins. The Cardinal Sin of Satanism. It’s too bad that stupidity isn’t painful. Ignorance is one thing, but our society thrives increasingly on stupidity. It depends on people going along with whatever they are told. The media promotes a cultivated stupidity as a posture that is not only acceptable but laudable. Satanists must learn to see through the tricks and cannot afford to be stupid.
Pretentiousness
Empty posturing can be most irritating and isn’t applying the cardinal rules of Lesser Magic. On equal footing with stupidity for what keeps the money in circulation these days. Everyone’s made to feel like a big shot, whether they can come up with the goods or not.
Solipsism
Can be very dangerous for Satanists. Projecting your reactions, responses and sensibilities onto someone who is probably far less attuned than you are. It is the mistake of expecting people to give you the same consideration, courtesy and respect that you naturally give them. They won’t. Instead, Satanists must strive to apply the dictum of “Do unto others as they do unto you.” It’s work for most of us and requires constant vigilance lest you slip into a comfortable illusion of everyone being like you. As has been said, certain utopias would be ideal in a nation of philosophers, but unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately, from a Machiavellian standpoint) we are far from that point.
Self-deceit
It’s in the “Nine Satanic Statements” but deserves to be repeated here. Another cardinal sin. We must not pay homage to any of the sacred cows presented to us, including the roles we are expected to play ourselves. The only time self-deceit should be entered into is when it’s fun, and with awareness. But then, it’s not self-deceit!
Herd Conformity
That’s obvious from a Satanic stance. It’s all right to conform to a person’s wishes, if it ultimately benefits you. But only fools follow along with the herd, letting an impersonal entity dictate to you. The key is to choose a master wisely instead of being enslaved by the whims of the many.
Lack of Perspective
Again, this one can lead to a lot of pain for a Satanist. You must never lose sight of who and what you are, and what a threat you can be, by your very existence. We are making history right now, every day. Always keep the wider historical and social picture in mind. That is an important key to both Lesser and Greater Magic. See the patterns and fit things together as you want the pieces to fall into place. Do not be swayed by herd constraints—know that you are working on another level entirely from the rest of the world.
Forgetfulness of Past Orthodoxies
Be aware that this is one of the keys to brainwashing people into accepting something new and different, when in reality it’s something that was once widely accepted but is now presented in a new package. We are expected to rave about the genius of the creator and forget the original. This makes for a disposable society.
Counterproductive Pride
That first word is important. Pride is great up to the point you begin to throw out the baby with the bathwater. The rule of Satanism is: if it works for you, great. When it stops working for you, when you’ve painted yourself into a corner and the only way out is to say, I’m sorry, I made a mistake, I wish we could compromise somehow, then do it.
Lack of Aesthetics
This is the physical application of the Balance Factor. Aesthetics is important in Lesser Magic and should be cultivated. It is obvious that no one can collect any money off classical standards of beauty and form most of the time so they are discouraged in a consumer society, but an eye for beauty, for balance, is an essential Satanic tool and must be applied for greatest magical effectiveness. It’s not what’s supposed to be pleasing—it’s what is. Aesthetics is a personal thing, reflective of one’s own nature, but there are universally pleasing and harmonious configurations that should not be denied.
_TL;DR
Be your own boss, think for yourself. Don't bother others, but don't be a cuck if they bother you.
Always question your own beliefs. Study. Avoid following trends.


----------



## PT 404 (Sep 25, 2018)

Did LaVey fuck dead puppies though?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 25, 2018)

No. Satan's power can't be used against what he has devised. See this for more information.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 25, 2018)

This Satan sounds like a pretty Libertarian guy. I'm down.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 25, 2018)

Isn't LaVeyan satanism just "tfw to high iq chrichans owned epyc stile" edginess


----------



## Kiwitto (Sep 25, 2018)

Princess Tinkle Panties said:


> Did LaVey fuck dead puppies though?


LaVey's Satanism was against hurting animals and children.
Uh... That means some Furries are worse than literal devil worshipers. Makes the noggin' jogging'


----------



## PT 404 (Sep 25, 2018)

Kiwitto said:


> LaVey's Satanism was against hurting animals and children.
> Uh... That means Furries are worse than literal devil worshipers. Makes the noggin' jogging'



I don't think it can be called Satanism if babies of all species don't get drugged, raped, and sacrificed. Maybe not even in that order.


----------



## Kiwitto (Sep 25, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Isn't LaVeyan satanism just "tfw to high iq chrichans owned epyc stile" edginess


Pretty much the 90's kids edge-lord club



Princess Tinkle Panties said:


> I don't think it can be called Satanism if babies of all species don't get drugged, raped, and sacrificed. Maybe not even in that order.


The word "Satanism" was just there for the edge value. It was the 60's


----------



## PT 404 (Sep 25, 2018)

Kiwitto said:


> The word "Satanism" was just there for the edge value. It was the 60's



Crowley once held the record for highest elevation attained by human being at the time.
He piloted his Hoverround up Pikes Peak, and bought a 2nd Edition can of Coors Extra Gold at the summit.

He had a baby red panda impaled on his penis the whole time.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 25, 2018)

Can it? I mean... I GUESS.


----------



## Clop (Sep 25, 2018)

AFAIK religious discrimination only applies to religions that are recognized by the government.

And yes, the United States is one of the few countries in the world that legitimately sees fucking Scientology as a religion, so the answer in the US is _yes, yes it can, just get the paperwork done._


----------



## 1864897514651 (Sep 25, 2018)

The autistic, incoherent ramblings of a neo-Sodomite nigger. You should know something is not worth your time if said thing could not be comprehended by a person with Down syndrome. God is infinitely simple. LaVey is infinitely convoluted and retаrded.


----------



## OhGoy (Sep 25, 2018)

how can a counter-christian edgelord philosophy be anti-sjw?

as someone who's read a bit of lavey's "satanic bible," i'm pretty sure that this entire system of beliefs existed _solely _to counter late-mid 20th century christian ideas, so i don't see how it could be used for anything other than that

i'd imagine the people who follow lavey's ways are people who claim to be atheists when they are, in fact, just anti-christians... so (at least when it comes to modern times) "sjws" would _actually _be the sort of people that laveyan satanism appeals to


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 26, 2018)

only if you're fucking 14


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 26, 2018)

I've never met anyone that's into Satanism that isn't a) going through a weird rebellious phase or b) a really lonely and pathetic older edgelord that thinks it'll get him younger women in that goth/emo/whatever phase listed in (a).

Seriously I worked retail with that guy when I was in HS. He was MovieBob fat and he hit on my gf at the time.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 26, 2018)

Isn't this shit just Objectivism with LARPing?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 26, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> Isn't this shit just Objectivism with LARPing?


What is objectivism I've never heard an explanation


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 26, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What is objectivism I've never heard an explanation



I Hate Poor People: The Quasi-Religion


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 26, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I Hate Poor People: The Quasi-Religion


So...Judaism? 



Spoiler



Not trying to be anti semitic or anything


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 26, 2018)

Kiwitto said:


> Be your own boss, think for yourself. Don't bother others, but don't be a cuck if they bother you.
> Always question your own beliefs. Study. Avoid following trends.


so I don't need to subscribe to LaVeyan satanism? Great!


1864897514651 said:


> The autistic, incoherent ramblings of a neo-Sodomite nigger. You should know something is not worth your time if said thing could not be comprehended by a person with Down syndrome. God is infinitely simple. LaVey is infinitely convoluted and retаrded.


+rep for neo-Sodomite nigger


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Sep 26, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> how can a counter-christian edgelord philosophy be anti-sjw?
> 
> as someone who's read a bit of lavey's "satanic bible," i'm pretty sure that this entire system of beliefs existed _solely _to counter late-mid 20th century christian ideas, so i don't see how it could be used for anything other than that
> 
> i'd imagine the people who follow lavey's ways are people who claim to be atheists when they are, in fact, just anti-christians... so (at least when it comes to modern times) "sjws" would _actually _be the sort of people that laveyan satanism appeals to


Even that group has moved onto to larping as witches now.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 26, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Even that group has moved onto to larping as witches now.


Good. Very few groups of people were more annoying than the pagan/wiccian mall rats I used to have to deal with.


----------



## GreenJacket (Sep 26, 2018)

1864897514651 said:


> The autistic, incoherent ramblings of a neo-Sodomite nigger. You should know something is not worth your time if said thing could not be comprehended by a person with Down syndrome. God is infinitely simple. LaVey is infinitely convoluted and retаrded.


How about having a simple name?


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 26, 2018)

LaVeyan Satanism is how assholes try and justify being assholes.
'Love wasted on ingrates' is hilariously evil. Oh, wait, he says not to harm kids so it's okay. It's idiotic drivel made to appeal to base instinct rather than virtue.


----------



## Jörmungandr (Sep 26, 2018)

This is the definition of brainlet. First we have censorship, which is a political process that isn't necessarily bound to laws and jurisdiction. For example, Google and other corporations that operate on the internet can remove your shit without a court order or a similar document. Although SJW are not a movement that ha a lot of real political power, the political establishment certainly have. It is also the establishment that both writes new laws and chooses which laws to enforce.

When you consider this: How the fuck do you seriously think that a right to freedom of religion is going to protect you from being censored? Rights are infringed on all the time. You would not get away with, say, child sacrifice, even it was a part of your religion. The reason as to why is because the political establishment doesn't want you to sacrifice kids. You can claim your right, but then people in power can just say "no" and the your right is not worth more than dog shit. Only a (dumb as doorbell) idealist would think that a idea like satanism is going to save their rights.

The proposed use of satanism in this thread shows signs of true cuckoldry. It is basically admitting defeat and giving the power to decide to the "enemy", hoping they will just leave you alone. If they want to take away the freedom of speech to will, sooner or later. The only thing that will stop it is organising your own movement and fight back. This is something even the Alt-Right has understood, even though the members lack the fundamental intelligence to make real political gains.


----------



## John Titor (Sep 26, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What is objectivism I've never heard an explanation


Ever played the first BioShock?


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 26, 2018)

I've probably already posted this before, but give it up and go all the way by becoming an adherent to the Church of the SubGenius. Both it and Satanism*™* are the religious equivalent of clickbait, but the SubGenius is more interesting, more relevant, and much more fun to ""follow"".



Ron /pol/ said:


> What is objectivism I've never heard an explanation


It is a much-maligned attempt to suck philosophy out of philosophy so you can work around the propositions that "pursuing your well-being is good" and "there is a world" without having to write a twenty-page dialectic to argue the truthiness of
_Just  What is,   a Well-Being Anyway?_
and to instead go on and get on with your life. If you read what's been written with this motive explicitly in mind, everything falls into place quite neatly, and a lot of mysterious "why's" are easy to explain.
Unfortunately, the idea that "short-term self interest" and "long-term self interest" are not at all the same thing is lost on as many mindless adherents as mindless critics, leading to an unsavory caste of edgy teens who're keen to twist the singular embodiment of Newton's Flaming Laser Sword (where egoism happens to be the only important 19th century philosophy that isn't responsible for a genocide or two) into an excuse to be horrible and unhealthy human beings.
If none of that meant anything to you or you realized you don't care, good, because a far more important take-away is that subjectivists hate any kind of egoism but especially objectivism with a fucking passion, so it's good policy to learn to pretend you're an objectivist and to say objectivist-y things just to light a fire under their ass.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 26, 2018)

> TL;DR
> Be your own boss, think for yourself. Don't bother others, but don't be a cuck if they bother you.
> Always question your own beliefs. Study. Avoid following trends.



Edginess doesn't age well I guess. 

Dunno, most satanists I've met are basically sjws so I guess the lessons didn't stick.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Sep 26, 2018)

LaVeyan Satanism is simply just some way to give yourself an excuse to overindulge without any sense of holding yourself back and give yourself some justification to hate "stupid people" aka those who don't follow self-destructive behavior. It is simply a contrarian belief that could only really come into existence in the 60s and 70s and that is where it belongs.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Sep 26, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> [redacted]



I do not care if anyone remembers me. I am extremely unimportant.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Sep 27, 2018)

1864897514651 said:


> I am extremely unimportant.


My name is Not Important; what is important is what I'm going to do. I just fucking hate this world, and the human worms feasting on its carcass. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred, and I always wanted to die violently. This is the time of vengeance, and no life is worth saving, and I will put in the grave as many as I can.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 27, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> My name is Not Important; what is important is what I'm going to do. I just fucking hate this world, and the human worms feasting on its carcass. My whole life is just cold, bitter hatred, and I always wanted to die violently. This is the time of vengeance, and no life is worth saving, and I will put in the grave as many as I can.


Bane?


----------



## spurger king (Sep 27, 2018)

Kiwitto said:


> Be your own boss, think for yourself. Don't bother others, but don't be a cuck if they bother you.
> Always question your own beliefs. Study. Avoid following trends.



Someone who actually did this would probably not subscribe to the Hot Topic of pseudo-ideologies. Also I don't see how being a satanist is supposed to trigger the cucks, the actual rules of it are surprisingly inoffensive to modern tastes.



Ron /pol/ said:


> Bane?



Aye


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 27, 2018)

Wtf, i love satan now


----------



## Merry (Sep 28, 2018)

I believe this was tried with the Church of Creativity.
If you're interested in details just CTRL+F on this:
https://hammerandanvilmyblog.wordpr...ef-history-of-the-white-nationalist-movement/


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Sep 28, 2018)

LaVeyan Satanism was invented because LaVey (and for that matter Crowley and Flowers) wanted to fuck goth girls. They were LARPing nerds and in 2018 their philosophy isn't edgy, it's shallow and dull. A re-skin of Ayn Rand and Social Darwinism by way of Dungeons and Dragons, with no substance or profound ideas.

Shoutout to LaVey for managing to make Satanism boring.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 30, 2018)

SJWism is the inbred bastard child of liberalism. Satanism is liberalism with a knowingly-fake, edgy liturgy.

Note that the common thread is "______ is liberalism." Liberalism here is defined as a political philosophy that prioritizes freedom above all other things.

Your immediate counterargument is "SJW's are trying to censor everything, so they are not liberals!" Hold that thought for a moment and think about any given SJW cause. Let's start with LBGT. Militant members of that prioritize their own freedom to fuck against biology above all things. When trads and conservatives point out the very obvious problems with their lifestyle and beliefs, THAT'S when the censorship whip comes out.

Even the Satanist "commandments" run into the same problem. "Do what you want but don't." It's incoherent.

The only weapon against SJWism is a strident, internally consistent antiliberalism.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Oct 2, 2018)

Kiwitto said:


> Ignore anything with "Satan" or "Satanic".



I like how 90% of the words after this phrase are the words that I should ignore.



Kiwitto said:


> LaVeyans are larpers, they don't actually believe in the Devil , Cthulhu or any kind of godlike entity



If you really believe this, it says more about your own naïveté than the autism of neo-cultists (however they want to be called).


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 2, 2018)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> SJWism is the inbred bastard child of liberalism. Satanism is liberalism with a knowingly-fake, edgy liturgy.
> 
> Note that the common thread is "______ is liberalism." Liberalism here is defined as a political philosophy that prioritizes freedom above all other things.
> 
> ...



You'll find a high % of gays among historical National Socialist and Communist radicals.

I also don't understand your argument. Do you hate gays & things like women's rights or do you hate people trying to censor and control culture? Putting fascists in power kinda undermines that now doesn't it? 



Mysterious Capitalist said:


> If you really believe this, it says more about your own naïveté than the autism of neo-cultists (however they want to be called).



The vast majority are people that just like it because "fuck the religious right". It was basically created to be just that so that makes sense.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 2, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Even that group has moved onto to larping as witches now.





Sword Fighter Super said:


> Good. Very few groups of people were more annoying than the pagan/wiccian mall rats I used to have to deal with.


Most Satanists I've seen on the internet are either atheists, edgy people who thinks it's cool or actual Satanists.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 5, 2018)

They destroyed the freedom of speech, so why can't they destroy it's 1st amendment relative, the freedom of religion? Sure, the Satanic Temple or whatever has done a good job trolling fundies, but Satanism can't be a serious opponent.

Luciferianism is cool though IMO.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 5, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> They destroyed the freedom of speech, so why can't they destroy it's 1st amendment relative, the freedom of religion? Sure, the Satanic Temple or whatever has done a good job trolling fundies, but Satanism can't be a serious opponent.
> 
> Luciferianism is cool though IMO.


Luciferianism is the agnostics version of being a christian


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 5, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> Luciferianism is the agnostics version of being a christian



You aren't wrong. The story of Lucifer is pretty cool. He told the asshole Old Testament God (aka Allah) to fuck off and gave Adam and Eve the real knowledge they were blinded from, which gave them great pain yet allowed their descendents (me, you, and everyone alive today) to be all powerful compared to the hunter-gatherer lifestyle of old (check the theory that the forbidden fruit of Eden is linked to the transition from hunter-gathering to farming). And Jesus is actually Lucifer (according to some theories, look at Gnosticism and such), and is telling us more about how to live. Some say that OT God corrupted Jesus and the New Testament either starting with Paul, or starting with the 2nd century Christian church.

I'm not religious and I don't believe Lucifer is real, but if he was real I'd totally worship him since he has humanity's best interests in mind.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Oct 5, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> Old Testament God (aka Allah)


The Old Testament God (named YHWH/Yahweh/Yehowah) is not the _exact _same the New Testament God (named Ego Eimi/JHVH/Jehovah) is _not even close_ to the same as the Qu'ran's Allah.


----------

